# DIY Giveaway



## courtky (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a bunch to giveaway.
Scroll down a bit here and you will see all the DIYS I have.

Post which one you want, then I will PM dodo code and you can come grab it!

I'm doing one per person right now to give everyone a chance.

also if you'd like to help me out i need some fish bait so i can finally catch a char lol


----------



## loveclove (Jun 2, 2020)

may i have:
Cutting Board DIY Recipe


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi there! Can I please have the cherry speaker?
Sami from IsleSchmoo


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi! Could I have the music stand please?


----------



## helbels (Jun 2, 2020)

can i get the wild log bench?


----------



## Xdee (Jun 2, 2020)

Hii do you still have gold dishes diy


----------



## courtky (Jun 2, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii do you still have gold dishes diy


Sorry someone grabbed that in the other thread D:


----------



## Heng (Jun 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2020)

Can I have the


View Listing
Cherry Umbrella DIY Recipe please?


----------



## courtky (Jun 3, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Can I have the
> 
> View attachment 269180
> View Listing
> Cherry Umbrella DIY Recipe please?


Yes! Send me a dodo in PM and I'll bring to you


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2020)

courtky said:


> Yes! Send me a dodo in PM and I'll bring to you



can you save me it for tomorrow please? I’m busy right now


----------



## courtky (Jun 3, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> can you save me it for tomorrow please? I’m busy right now


That works too!  I will hold it


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2020)

courtky said:


> That works too!  I will hold it


Thanks


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 3, 2020)

Can I have ironwood workstation DYI if available?
Edited: opps didn’t catch the one per the first time around


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m available now


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 4, 2020)

courtky said:


> I have a bunch to giveaway.
> Scroll down a bit here and you will see all the DIYS I have.
> 
> Post which one you want, then I will PM dodo code and you can come grab it!
> ...


hey i can you get the spring train set, pink dolly shirt, and a screen off of your wishlist. DM me, and we can work out a trade


----------



## courtky (Jun 4, 2020)

Pendragon1980 said:


> Can I have ironwood workstation DYI if available?
> Edited: opps didn’t catch the one per the first time around


Sure! DM a dodo!


MayorSophie23 said:


> I’m available now


Hey I'm available now! DM a dodo code


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2020)

courtky said:


> Sure! DM a dodo!
> 
> Hey I'm available now! DM a dodo code



I can’t now, I’m busy but on tomorrow


----------



## courtky (Jun 4, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> I can’t now, I’m busy


Lol we are going to have a hard time meeting at the same time  If you would like to add me whenever you're available I can mail the DIY to you


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok I’ll add you tomorrow


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 6, 2020)

can i have the isabelle poster for 3000 bells please?


----------



## DragonflyPage (Jun 6, 2020)

can I have the  Raccoon figurine DIY Recipe, please?


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 6, 2020)

EDIT : Sorry didnt mean to write here >.<


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 6, 2020)

I’d love the shell rug recipe!


----------



## Marines (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello! I was wondering if you still had any recipes available? If so whats your dodo code?


----------

